
How Microsoft Is Losing Its Way - python_kiss
http://vistasmalltalk.wordpress.com/2007/04/06/how-microsoft-is-losing-its-way/
======
vlad
I wrote a big reply, and by the time I submitted it, it said it was an unknown
link. :(

~~~
bootload
thats not a bug ,,, it's a feature ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/398269769>

